#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  Viagra

## johntha

I am coming to Thailand. I just want to know whether I can bring in a packet of viagra (4 tablets) with prescription. Anproblem with Customs.

----------


## Norton

> I am coming to Thailand. I just want to know whether I can bring in a packet of viagra (4 tablets) with prescription. Anproblem with Customs.


Buy them here and avoid any hassles at customs.  No prescription needed.

----------


## spliff

I go back and fourth through immy w/ many packs and no prescription and no cares.

----------


## Norton

^Agree.  Doubt there will be a problem but one never knows when dealing with Thai Customs.  Still recommend buying them here.

----------


## Jesus Jones

What brings you here?

----------


## Travelmate

What you want with Viagra for?
Thai girls are very easy at giving you the horn...
Unless you are bringing the wife with you.............

----------


## Norton

> What brings you here?





> bring in a packet of viagra (4 tablets)


Take a wild guess JJ. :Smile:

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Originally Posted by Jesus Jones
> 
> What brings you here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is here for the temples, but is afraid of falling out of bed in his sleep?

----------


## deathstardan

In all honesty, to us and yourself, will four be enough?

Think about it...

You gonna rock out with your cock out?

Hang out with your wang out?

or sit there, stare and be queer?...

----------


## KWAN

You can buy fake tablets here which I'm told do work. But - stopping off at Ekkami Bus Station in Bangkok myself and a chum were searched by the B.I.B. We found out later that it was the fake Thai Viagra they were looking for. If caught with it expect a really heavy tip to be paid to them or a spell in the Monkey House. We were clean. Who needs it?

----------


## jandajoy

I've been told by the mate of a mate that it's best to buy it here, and, but it from Boots so as not get sold fake stuff.

----------


## Travelmate

> We were clean


A total fib...

----------


## Jesus Jones

> Originally Posted by Jesus Jones
> 
> What brings you here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sarcasm my friend, sarcasm.

----------


## Thaiguy

Viagra is old hat - use Cialis - safer ,works better and not affected by alcohol - 1/2 tablet lasts for a week of constant action. - I have it on my prescription list and have never been asked to show the list. - mate of mine was offered some in the phillipines but wouldn't buy it. - I wouldn't buy ot use any locally supplied tablets.

----------


## ARK

:wales:  I was ın Nana last month for a few days and bought some Vıagra from a small pharmacy under the SkyTraın for Thb2,000 (only as a back-up, you understand).  I supposed ıt worked ok.  I was also offered some by a guy on Soi 4 for Thb1,000; but even after a few beers the prınt on the box just looked wrong.  I have used Cialis just the once (harder to get than Vıagra) but ıt was the busıness!

More ımportantly - here's hoping the Boyos beat the All Blacks thıs weekend!

----------


## pickel

> Doubt there will be a problem but one never knows when dealing with Thai Customs.


Just out of curiosity, has anyone here ever had there bags checked on arrival? I always travel clean and don't need viagra, but I've never gotten more than slight eye contact or complete indifference from customs on arrival.

----------


## NickA

> I was ın Nana last month


So it's true what they say about the welsh and incest :Smile:

----------


## The Zapster

> You can buy fake tablets here which I'm told do work. But - stopping off at Ekkami Bus Station in Bangkok myself and a chum were searched by the B.I.B. We found out later that it was the fake Thai Viagra they were looking for. If caught with it expect a really heavy tip to be paid to them or a spell in the Monkey House. We were clean. Who needs it?


I was comprehensively searched by the BiB, who found some kamagra jelly on me - I just played dumb and they let me off. Luck of the draw though, and I WAS shitting it.  

As far as I know viagra with a prescription from either your home country or from a thai docs is completely legal. The generic stuff you can buy from the "psst" guys or smaller pharmacies are not, and you have to be careful. They ARE against the law. They are also expensive from what other posters have said - 2000 for 4 viagra? Bollox to that.

Viagra's completely crap anyway. I have not tried Cialis yet but Kamagra oral gel is rocket fuel and has fewer side effects. You can also take a very small amount of it, meaning it's better for your health. Probably.

----------


## Texpat

> I was comprehensively searched by the BiB, who found some kamagra jelly on me - I just played dumb and they let me off. Luck of the draw though, and I WAS shitting it.


You were shitting Kamagra?

Mind if I ask how that transpired?

----------


## Loy Toy

> Just out of curiosity, has anyone here ever had there bags checked on arrival?


No never had a problem but as I often carry some sample products and some small machine tooling I always declare it.

Explain what I am doing and they always wave me away without having to pay anything.

----------


## jim1176

> I am coming to Thailand. I just want to know whether I can bring in a packet of viagra (4 tablets) with prescription. Anproblem with Customs.


No problem at all. Usually not necessary to have the prescription but never hurts to have the proper paperwork. Could always take them about an hour before landing and pole-vault thru customs  :Smile:

----------


## peterpan

> Originally Posted by Norton
> 
> Doubt there will be a problem but one never knows when dealing with Thai Customs.
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, has anyone here ever had there bags checked on arrival? I always travel clean and don't need viagra, but I've never gotten more than slight eye contact or complete indifference from customs on arrival.


My first trip here was 1971, but over the last 15 yrs have made probably 60 to 80 trips, never asked to open my bags. Just as well because most times I would have had to pay something.

----------


## jandajoy

Me neither over the last 5 years. Never so much as a stare.

----------


## The Zapster

> I was comprehensively searched by the BiB, who found some kamagra jelly on me - I just played dumb and they let me off. Luck of the draw though, and I WAS shitting it.
> 			
> 		
> 
> You were shitting Kamagra?
> 
> Mind if I ask how that transpired?


Metaphorically, obviously.

----------


## johntha

> What brings you here?


I am travelling to Mumbai and I am staying in Bangkok for a few days.

Information from Thai Consular regarding medicine is given below:

*3. Importing Medication into the Kingdom*
Medications contain narcotic substance are prohibited to bring into Thailand at all. However, medications which contain psychotropic substances are allowed to bring into Thailand for the 2, 3, 4 category. In order to bring such medication, you are required to comply with the regulation, that is;
preparing a prescription and a letter from your doctor.keeping your medication in the original package with a label on it.bringing your medication only  for personal used and not more than one month supply.filling out a declaration form which may be given on board or at the airport.
Please have your medication clarified by a doctor whether the medications contain those substances before carrying into Thailand. 


According to pharmacy people, viagra does not contain psychotropic substances. Therefore, I feel it is possible to bring a packet or 2 with prescription.

----------


## arunah

> Originally Posted by pickel
> 
> Just out of curiosity, has anyone here ever had there bags checked on arrival?
> 
> 
> No never had a problem but as I often carry some sample products and some small machine tooling I always declare it.
> 
> Explain what I am doing and they always wave me away without having to pay anything.


LT, what kind of tooling would that be sir? In a thread about Viagra I am curious  
 :tieme:

----------


## johntha

> Originally Posted by johntha
> 
> 
> I am coming to Thailand. I just want to know whether I can bring in a packet of viagra (4 tablets) with prescription. Anproblem with Customs.
> 
> 
> No problem at all. Usually not necessary to have the prescription but never hurts to have the proper paperwork. Could always take them about an hour before landing and pole-vault thru customs


Do you suggst to take the tablets one hour before landing. You can take one not all. I do not understand

----------


## nidhogg

> I was comprehensively searched by the BiB, who found some kamagra jelly on me - I just played dumb and they let me off. Luck of the draw though, and I WAS shitting it. 
> 
> As far as I know viagra with a prescription from either your home country or from a thai docs is completely legal. The generic stuff you can buy from the "psst" guys or smaller pharmacies are not, and you have to be careful. They ARE against the law. .


I am not actually sure that a prescription is required for Viagra in Thailand.  Many drugs that would certainly require a prescription in the west can LEGALLY be purchased over the counter here (antibiotics springs to mind here).

I think you may also be slightly mixing up "generics" with "fakes".  Generics are essentially the same drug.  I am not aware that Cialis, kamegra etc al (which are generics) are illegal.

The psst guys are almost certaily selling "fakes" as opposed to generics.  So watch out - any old shit could be in those.


As a side point, be aware that Viagra was developed as a therapeutic drug, not a recreational one (which is essentially what it has turned into).  Viagra was formulated to help people with REAL erection problems, and therefore packs a wallop.  Cialis and kamagra are generally aimed more at the "recreational" market and I am told are less harsh than viagra.

And  no, this is all for curiosity, as I am not a "user".  Well, so far.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Do you suggst to take the tablets one hour before landing. You can take one not all. I do not understand


 :rofl: 
I think he is saying that if you take all of them before you land your johnson could then be used as a 'pole vault' and you could fly right over the customs.

----------


## johntha

Kamagra oral gel - can we buy kamagra without prescripyion? I hope it is not a fake one. Is it possoble to buy one?

----------


## minime

> Originally Posted by Norton
> 
> Doubt there will be a problem but one never knows when dealing with Thai Customs.
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, has anyone here ever had there bags checked on arrival? I always travel clean and don't need viagra, but I've never gotten more than slight eye contact or complete indifference from customs on arrival.


about 3 years ago I was stopped when walking through customs by a man in a suit, not a uniform customs, he just asked me to open my bag and suitcase, he looked in for about 3 seconds and said, OK, didn't even have to empty it out. Closed it up and went on my way.

So hide those pills at the bottom of your case and if a man in a suit asks you to open your case, you'll be fine.

----------


## The Zapster

> Kamagra oral gel - can we buy kamagra without prescripyion? I hope it is not a fake one. Is it possoble to buy one?


Yes, they are widely available, although probably better to stick to smaller chemists (as opposed to Boots etc). Probably about 150 a go.

----------


## jim1176

> Originally Posted by Jesus Jones
> 
> 
> What brings you here?
> 
> 
> I am travelling to Mumbai and I am staying in Bangkok for a few days.
> 
> Information from Thai Consular regarding medicine is given below:
> ...


This willie nillie post belongs on TV

----------


## ARK

Thank you for the Welsh joke!

I stilll don't understand why you would want to import a sex pill into Thailand?  Getting a viagra prescription in the UK requires an interview with a doctor... fine if anyone is on other medication, but not for me.

I can understand the safety aspect of a fake drug - but if you buy from a pharmacy in Thailand then all should be fine.  Clearly, buying tablets from a guy on a street corner is just plain daft.

I was interested in the comments regarding _kamagra_ - never tried it.  I will be in back in Pattaya the start of February and will see what happens! :wales:  :Aussie:

----------


## Fondles

> Kamagra oral gel - can we buy kamagra without prescripyion? I hope it is not a fake one. Is it possoble to buy one?


Yup, sure can, box of 50 will cost between 2000 and 2500 baht, what ever you dont use take home. 

As said above, can buy them in singles but they are a tad exxy that way.

----------


## dotcom

[quote=pickel;840434]


> Just out of curiosity, has anyone here ever had there bags checked on arrival? I always travel clean and don't need viagra, but I've never gotten more than slight eye contact or complete indifference from customs on arrival.


In 30 years never cracked a bag. I guess I have an honest face. Either that or customs can spot a walking ATM.

----------


## ceedee1

> Viagra is old hat - use Cialis - safer ,works better and not affected by alcohol - 1/2 tablet lasts for a week of constant action. - I have it on my prescription list and have never been asked to show the list. - mate of mine was offered some in the phillipines but wouldn't buy it. - I wouldn't buy ot use any locally supplied tablets.


DOES not last 1/2 a week.

24-36 hours

----------


## Thaiguy

> Originally Posted by Thaiguy
> 
> 
> Viagra is old hat - use Cialis - safer ,works better and not affected by alcohol - 1/2 tablet lasts for a week of constant action. - I have it on my prescription list and have never been asked to show the list. - mate of mine was offered some in the phillipines but wouldn't buy it. - I wouldn't buy ot use any locally supplied tablets.
> 
> 
> DOES not last 1/2 a week.
> 
> 24-36 hours


*Sorry to hear you need so much help, half a tablet a week works well for me and I'm good for at least once a day action ( and look forward to it- with the right incentive).*

----------


## Pragmatic

Sidegra is easily available here in Thailand and delivered EMS the next day. Sidegra is much cheaper and as good. So I'm told.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  http://portal.weloveshopping.com/sea...egra&ref_c=box

How is the post I replied to below me?

----------


## ltnt

Almost as good as the one above your actual post...4 tabs per box...headache material Pragmatic... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kingwilly

Bumping a five year old thread. Well done.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Bumping a five year old thread. Well done.


I didn't. Some guy came on posting that his firm/company sells Viagra cheap with very fast delivery. He posted twice. Once above me and once below. His two posts have since been deleted.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Sidegra


Never heard of it...Is it okay to do it doggy style?...Or is it sideways sex, as its name implies...Something to do with vertigo, methinks...

----------


## peterpan

If you are that worried walk down to the chemist or boots  and buy some, job done.

----------


## zzzz

...have alwase carried a lot of medicine around asia , never been bothered,however have doctors letter just in case.By the way if u are ever in Angeles City or Subic,get some "black ant " tabs,they are really good n no side effects .

----------


## BaitongBoy

Please allow zzzz to carry what the fook he likes wif him...

Signed: Dr Mugabi...

----------


## Eliminator

Go to a Doc here and get SIDEGRA, cheap and exactly the same as Viagra.

----------


## palexxxx

^  Why do you have to go to a doctor?

----------


## Pragmatic

> ^ Why do you have to go to a doctor?


Cuz it should be only available on prescription. The cheapest in Thailand is on weloveshopping.com allegedly. About 200 Baht for 4 tablets.

----------


## palexxxx

There are many pharmacies which will sell it without a prescription.

----------


## wasabi

Black Ant has more power than Viagra

----------


## BaitongBoy

The Pismire be rockin'...

----------


## Pragmatic

> "black ant " tabs


 They got a good review. 


> Black Ant Pills - Male Enhancement Reviews

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ Are they eaten live?...

----------


## cyrille

> get some "black ant " tabs,they are really good n no side effects .


Dunno, I tried them and had an irresitible urge to bump heads with everyone I passed in the streets. It was also incredibly difficult to stay away from marmalade.

----------

